# Schoolhouse Rock on DVD



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=40167147&loc=107

:righton:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

now THAT'S something i wish they'd bring back!!!


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

They did, you can buy it.


----------

